#   >   >   >     -     !

## lenouchka

- ,      .            .   ,       :002:           ,   ,      ,  .    :      ,       ,        :1:

----------


## lenouchka

,       :


http://forum.littleone.ru/showthread.php?t=6338982

        ,     ,        .
                  ,     ,           .
    ,       ,     " ".    ,  , -      ,  ,     .     ,       .      -      ,     . 
 ,      ,     ,  -     .   ,   -     :050: 
    ,     ,   ,    .      ,    ,    ,     ,    ,     .
  -         ,      . Ÿ -       : " -,   -!"          .

----------


## stariypen

!
   .

----------


## Yana-Ko

,  !  ,     ,      ! ,  !

----------


## @@

.   .
     -         .

----------


## Zarra

,     ...         ,    ""  ..  .... ,  ...       ))))  ,      )))

----------


## lenouchka

> ,     ...         ,    ""  ..  .... ,  ...       ))))  ,      )))


       -    . 
 :1: 
  ,     ,   ,         ,  .   ,  ,     .     ,    .      ,      .     -   ,      ,        .       -    ,    ,      ,     :    ,  ,  -  ,       :3:   ,    .
    ,   -     ,    ,   -   -      ,     ,   .     .    ,     .      ,    ,  ""  .          :10:      ,   6,5    :2:         -    , ,   ,     ,    -  .           - , , .

----------


## Kokopelli

, !  :6: 
    ,   ,      =)

----------


## )

,  ! :9:  :3: ) ,         ,     ,     ,    ,     :3: )  , ,  :3:

----------


## Yana-Ko

, , ,       ,     .        ))

----------

